# Vibe Kayaks: Experienced Opinions?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

In the enduring pursuit of big river smallmouth I've come to the conclusion I'm in need of a kayak. I imagine the kayak will be used primarily on central Ohio rivers and streams (already have a boat for lakes) with a once-a-year trip to AEP. 

My focus thus far has been on lighter weight offerings since I would like the option to drag/carry some distance to desired put in. A good number of my floats will be alone so loading and unloading on and from an SUV roof rack solo is a requirement. 

Vibe has a handful of offerings that could potentially fit. They are as follows:

Skipjack 90 - 9' and 46 lbs. 
Yellowfin 100 - 10' and 57 lbs. 
Sea Ghost 110 - 11' and 62 lbs. 

https://vibekayaks.com 

The Skipjack seat doesn't look like it's all that comfortable but I like the size (might fit in back of SUV) and it's the lightest weight option. The seat on the Yellowfin earns good reviews but it's larger size adds a few pounds though I think it's still manageable. The Sea Ghost is the heaviest of the bunch and has a decent seat and includes a steering rudder. I have no idea if a rudder is needed for my intended application or if it's a liability (breakage) if covering wooded trails to water access points. 

I'm sure there are many more things I'm not considering so I'm hoping the OGF community might weigh in with thoughts on best fit. Thanks


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You big a guy are you? 9 footer is pretty short.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Bubbagon said:


> You big a guy are you? 9 footer is pretty short.


6' and the doctor hasn't busted me for BMI yet.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

You might look up West Virginia angler.com they have a Tonna stuff on kayaks in their archives it's an excellent reference


----------



## VJhooked (Mar 15, 2017)

look up "vibe owners group" site open to the public, tons of questions and answers there...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

This might be too far outside your box. But, if you want something lightweight, easy to transport, and an outstanding fishing and paddling platform, then maybe consider an inflatable SUP.
I paddled one of these for two seasons and it was absolutely dreamy. Tracks straight, but can turn on a dime with minimal effort. And hands down the most stable fishing platform I've ever paddled. I strapped down a small cooler on mine, sat on it, and paddled it like a kayak with a 260cm double bladed kayak paddle.
https://halagear.com/product/hala-fame-inflatable-sup-board/


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's my son on it. We were on a three day, overnight river trip. So that's why all the dry bags.
The dog, BTW, is about 100 pounds.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Interesting, Bubba. During the typical smallmouth season when bass are scattered or shallow I have little trouble finding them wading. One of the top drivers of considering a kayak is to explore deeper water (too deep to wade) in the "off season." What are your thoughts on kayak versus SUP for winter river fishing? Any more likely to slip or take a spill?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I have Sea Ghost 130 and like it a lot, but it is heavy to car top. I am seriously worried about slipping a disc one of these days. The seat is very comfortable and is same on yellowfin and 110. Yellowfin is not heavy at all compared to Sea Ghost, and I am thinking about picking one up as a river boat. I was playing around with one at Vertical Drop in Loveland and handles are positioned well to do the overhead carry. 

The killer feature on the Sea Ghosts IMO is the transducer cavity with the screw on cover plate. Basically my transducer is in place 100% of the time and protected, and can still tell water temp. I have no problems running over rocks and rapids. That being said, I hardly ever use the depth finder on a river trip anyways, as I am mostly fishing 6 ft or less water.

I hardly ever use the rudder, and never in a river, but I have deployed it in ocean and lakes and it helps some.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to see you coming around to the kayak idea ... for winter fishing it's the bomb. Personally I wouldn't trust a inflatable in the winter even though I know they plenty sturdy. Having an inflatable would be sweet though- I'd like to have one. But to me it would be more of a second or third option. My advice is to buy the best sitting boat you can afford. Don't go cheap - you need stable for winter floating. Buying used could yield huge benefits too. I scored a heck of deal this spring from here on the marketplace.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks BMagill & ML.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Interesting, Bubba. During the typical smallmouth season when bass are scattered or shallow I have little trouble finding them wading. One of the top drivers of considering a kayak is to explore deeper water (too deep to wade) in the "off season." What are your thoughts on kayak versus SUP for winter river fishing? Any more likely to slip or take a spill?


Never slowed me down. This picture was in February. As far as tipping...impossible.
The worst scenario would be the fins under the board catching in a shallow riffle and abruptly stopping the board. That's not a whole lotta fun, and why I ultimately went with a Jackson Superfishal...because the bottom fins are removable.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Inflatable SUP for the win! Sold my kayak and got one... never looked back


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I might need to try out a SUP to see for myself what all the hype is about.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just like kayaks, there are MANY different kinds that all paddle differently. 
That Hala Fame is a massively big platform that you can jump up and down on the sides without tipping. Not all are made that way.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Just like kayaks, there are MANY different kinds that all paddle differently.
> That Hala Fame is a massively big platform that you can jump up and down on the sides without tipping. Not all are made that way.


Yeah i went with the Atoll and it is not quite as stable as some of the fishing specific ones, but i don't mind as I think it tracks and handles a bit better than a super wide one at 32" wide with some front to back taper. Did fall off fighting a 20in river smallie up in Michigan- landed the fish though hahaha. I was slightly sideways and backwards when i was retrieving the fly and hooked up though which didn't help.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

A lot of the fishing specific ones are 34-36" inches wide without pretty much any taper. they are incredibly stable, more so than most kayaks.


----------

